# Tesla the Beauceron puppy



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I just realized I haven't posted photos here lately! Tesla my Beauceron boy is now 11 months old.
There are more pics on his Facebook page also: https://www.facebook.com/TeslaK9?fref=photo


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

OMG he's so adorable!


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

He is gorgeous!

Susan


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh also I wanted to mention, if anyone saw the herding group at Westminster, Tesla's dad Gideon was there!


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Well then we know where he gets it from.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Blue Heeler meets GSD with some Rottie sorta proportioning. Color me impressed, I like the build, do it all size with some beefy power. Very impressive. I also see that Tesla has the eyes of a smart dog, the kind that say so much all the time. 

So, how is living with an 11 month old Beauceron? As annoying as a 11 month old GSD, worse or a different ballgame all together? The more I run across this breed the more I become interested. Gonna have to dig some more.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

brembo said:


> Blue Heeler meets GSD with some Rottie sorta proportioning. Color me impressed, I like the build, do it all size with some beefy power. Very impressive. I also see that Tesla has the eyes of a smart dog, the kind that say so much all the time.
> 
> So, how is living with an 11 month old Beauceron? As annoying as a 11 month old GSD, worse or a different ballgame all together? The more I run across this breed the more I become interested. Gonna have to dig some more.


Yep most people who we meet ask me if he is a GSD mix or a GSD/Aussie mix. 

I'd say it's similar to a teenage GSD although he's a bit bigger. He doesn't realize how big he is, He's lean but already almost 90 pounds and still growing. He is definitely on the larger size of the breed. He is doing pretty good about not jumping up, when I got him he was big on jumping on people, but sometimes he forgets if he's too excited. 
He also gets bored easily and so I need to keep him busy. I can't remember if GSD puppies gets bored as easily. Patience and being calm do not come natural to him so that's something we are working on. The breed also is very slow to mature so I guess I can expect puppy-ish behavior for quite a while longer.

He is very smart and also very good at getting into mischief. He can have 10 toys surrounding him but he'd rather sneak something off the table when you're not looking or play with a plastic fork if he can find one someone dropped on the floor. 
I was surprised at first by how quick he learns things. I have to be very careful about what I teach him because once I teach something or allow him to do something once, I better be prepared for him to do it all the time. For example I taught him to 'give paw' which only took about 10 minutes for him to learn, and now if he's not sure what I want from him he will whack me with his paw.  I made the mistake of tossing a stick for him in the yard one day and every since then chewing/eating sticks is his favorite thing in the backyard. Of course even though he's a fast learner since he is still very much a puppy he does still get excited and forget his 'manners'. 
I think the intelligence also goes along with getting bored easily as if we're working on obedience you can see it in his eyes that he started to get frustrated if I try to practice the same thing too many times in a row. He's like, "I already KNOW this, can we please move on??"


----------



## Persinette (Jan 31, 2015)

Beautiful! I must do some more research into this breed, this is the first I am hearing of it. I love the Merle/harlequin coloring though! Might my future GSD pup have some competition!? I was finally settled on a GSD over a Doberman after motnhs of research and consideration as my next pup (Dobe just wasn't hardy enough for the cold/backpacking I want to do) and now, now you introduce me to this beauty! >.< I think the GSD still has my heart but this breed is definitly one I will be considering!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Persinette said:


> Beautiful! I must do some more research into this breed, this is the first I am hearing of it. I love the Merle/harlequin coloring though! Might my future GSD pup have some competition!? I was finally settled on a GSD over a Doberman after motnhs of research and consideration as my next pup (Dobe just wasn't hardy enough for the cold/backpacking I want to do) and now, now you introduce me to this beauty! >.< I think the GSD still has my heart but this breed is definitly one I will be considering!


It took me a long time to decide, but after losing my GSD so early I was just not ready to get another Shepherd yet. I wanted a similar type breed with good health, and I had been looking into the Beaucerons for a while. Luckily I already had several friends online who owned them so I was able to pick their brains about the breed. Some people say they are more "serious" than a GSD, although so far my boy has earned himself the nickname "Goofball".  
They're great dogs, and I am completely in love now! GSDs are still my first love though and so I will have to decide which my next dog will be also.

Tesla's dad Gideon sired another litter that's due very soon and if Tesla was a little older it would be really tempting! Zora, the dam of the upcoming litter, is very nice also. I think the breeder said they are probably going to repeat the breeding in a year also so I may end up tempted again although I'm not sure if I'll be ready for a second large dog that soon. 

There are some nice photos of Gideon from Westminster here: 
https://www.facebook.com/SpotonPhot...0205655048432255.1073742423.1135569572&type=1

Here is Gideon and Zora:










This is Tesla's dam, Puzzle:


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Chicagocanine said:


> It took me a long time to decide, but after losing my GSD so early I was just not ready to get another Shepherd yet. I wanted a similar type breed with good health, and I had been looking into the Beaucerons for a while. Luckily I already had several friends online who owned them so I was able to pick their brains about the breed. Some people say they are more "serious" than a GSD, although so far my boy has earned himself the nickname "Goofball".
> They're great dogs, and I am completely in love now! GSDs are still my first love though and so I will have to decide which my next dog will be also.
> 
> Tesla's dad Gideon sired another litter that's due very soon and if Tesla was a little older it would be really tempting! Zora, the dam of the upcoming litter, is very nice also. I think the breeder said they are probably going to repeat the breeding in a year also so I may end up tempted again although I'm not sure if I'll be ready for a second large dog that soon.
> ...


Beautiful dogs All of them.


----------



## Persinette (Jan 31, 2015)

Do the breeders usually crop the pup before it goes to its new home in the US? I was looking up photos and as lovely as all the dogs look I really prefer the uncropped look personally. I have nothing against cropping, if I got a Dobe he'd be cropped for sure. I really love the look of a well done crop on a Dobe. For whatever reason I just really like the floppies I saw in this breed  Plus, if it means I get out of the arduous taping.... Haha. When I was considering getting a Dobe I was dreading the possible whole year of taping this ears up! Lol. I would have done it, but probably a medium crop, not a show crop.

Also, the double dew claw is so neat and interesting looking! Crazy some of the traits breeds have sometimes.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

It's funny because I felt the opposite-- I don't like the cropped look on a lot of dogs but I do like it with the Beaucerons. I think the cropped and uncropped Beaucerons both look nice. I was told though that they don't require the same amount of upkeep when they're cropped that Doberman puppies do because the Beauceron crop is shorter so it stays up better In some cases they may just stay right up without help once they're cropped.

I can't say for all breeders but I think since the cropping is done near the age when pups are ready to go home I think they usually let the new owner decide if they want it done or not. Some breeders will give an option to have the breeder's vet crop them before they go to their new homes because it can be hard to find a vet who knows how to do a correct Beauceron crop. They don't crop them at all in Europe anymore. 
Tesla was almost 7 months when I got him and so his ears were already cropped. He was actually supposed to be a show dog and has good conformation but he didn't have the perfect "scissors bite" and so was looking for a non-show home and I lucked out!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great looking dogs!


----------



## PoukieBear (Mar 25, 2014)

Beautiful dog! I absolytely LOVE Beaucerons, and have been obsessed with them for years. I've visited a breeder here in Ontario and loved her dogs! One day, I WILL have one.

My husband is a stubborn man though. His one and only true love is the GSD, and he refuses to consider other options.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

What a gorgeous dog! I don't believe I've ever heard of Beauceron until now.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He is gorgeous. :wub:


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Whoa, Zora is something else. I am very drawn to her looks, if I had to describe what she looks like in one word it would be "purposeful".


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

PoukieBear said:


> Beautiful dog! I absolytely LOVE Beaucerons, and have been obsessed with them for years. I've visited a breeder here in Ontario and loved her dogs! One day, I WILL have one.
> 
> My husband is a stubborn man though. His one and only true love is the GSD, and he refuses to consider other options.


You could sneak one in, just tell him it's a slightly funny-looking GSD. He'll never know the difference.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

he is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

holy cow... STUNNING! I've always thought they were gorgeous dogs, but I had no idea that merle coloring. Absolutely stunning, congratulations!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Stunning indeed!

I didn't know that Merle was in the gene pool.

We have a member here who has competed with them in IPO but she doesn't post too much anymore.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

LoveEcho said:


> holy cow... STUNNING! I've always thought they were gorgeous dogs, but I had no idea that merle coloring. Absolutely stunning, congratulations!


Whoops, edited and accidentally edited half a sentence out. I swear I'm literate. 

Out of curiosity, how common are merles?


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Beautiful dogs, I have never seen one in real life.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

LoveEcho said:


> Whoops, edited and accidentally edited half a sentence out. I swear I'm literate.
> 
> Out of curiosity, how common are merles?


I'm not sure. The black and rust color is definitely more common, there are only a few (good) breeders I know of in the US who breed both colors, most only have black and rust dogs and you have to breed a harlequin to a black/rust to get more harlequins. They call the merle color harlequin in the Beauceron standard, I guess it's more French lol. I read somewhere that in the past the harlequin color almost went extinct, not sure how long ago that was though. The breed is very old. I'm not sure why they are not more common in the US!


----------

